# Kennt jemand die Suicecide in Fürth



## Bullser (7. Dezember 2006)

Hallo erst mal,

ich wollte wissen ob jemand von Euch
die Suicecide in Fürth kennt.
Und wo des ist ? Ist des eine Street oder eine Dirt strecke? 

schonmal Danke

Bullser


----------



## speedy_j (7. Dezember 2006)

du meinst bestimmt eher das kavierlein?

http://www.kavierlein.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (8. Dezember 2006)

oder die diversen anderen Dinge, die im Fürther Stadtwald und Umgebung exisiteren.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## speedy_j (8. Dezember 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> oder die diversen anderen Dinge, die im Fürther Stadtwald und Umgebung exisiteren.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



möglich, nur die kenn ich ja och nicht. also verzeih mir meine grobe vermutung.


----------



## Bullser (8. Dezember 2006)

Nein ich meine nicht das kavierlein dass kenn ich nämlich.


----------



## nicerguy (13. Dezember 2006)

Dann probiers mal mit der Feste, da wird wieder gebaut.


----------



## Priest0r (13. Dezember 2006)

V


----------



## MasterChris (24. Dezember 2006)

nicerguy schrieb:


> Dann probiers mal mit der Feste, da wird wieder gebaut.



und wie dort gebaut wird  
bin vor kurzen auf meiner tour dort mal wieder vorbei gekommen... hat sich ganz schön was getan


----------



## kenny! (24. Dezember 2006)

war am freitag auch da des geht ja da ab wie lutzi nur glaub ich gibt es bald wieder aerger mit den leuten!wurden am freitag von nem jaeger angemault weil wir die bikes an der einen line langeschoben haben dass man da net fahren darf und wir alles kaputt machen und so was!!aber mal abwarten!aber was die bauen ist einfach krass!


----------



## MasterChris (24. Dezember 2006)

wir haben dort auf unserer tour durch den stadtwald einen getroffen...

der sagte zu uns das der jäger mittlerweile die finger von dem gebauten zeugs lässt, weil er angst hat das im gegenzug sein jägerstände eingerissen werden.
er sagte auch was von ner ortsbegehung mit der landrätin und so?!
es muss nur unten einen anwohner geben der nix besseres zu tun hat da terror zu machen... den würde ich auch zu trauen das der durchn wald läuft und die gebauten sachen weg reist


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. Dezember 2006)

der eine Anwohner war ja vor ein paar Jahren schon mal "erfolgreich" mit seinen Aktionen.

Andererseits, wenn ich sehe, wie sich zwei oder drei der Locals dort dem Förster/Jäger gegenüber aufführen, kann ich ihn gut verstehen, wenn er wirklich Angst um seine Sachen hat  

Und wenn ich dann einen bestimmten neuen "Northshore" hinter dem Spielplatz Achterplätzen sehe, dann frage ich mich, ob bei den Erbauern wirklich nennenswert Hirn im Kopf ist. Keine Anfahrt, aus 1,5m ins Flat, insgesamt ca. 4 - 5m Platz zwischen Absprung und ein paar Bäumen und natürlich schön mit Holzschrauben in Bäumen befestigt   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterChris (24. Dezember 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> der eine Anwohner war ja vor ein paar Jahren schon mal "erfolgreich" mit seinen Aktionen.



wie?! erzähl...



reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Andererseits, wenn ich sehe, wie sich zwei oder drei der Locals dort dem Förster/Jäger gegenüber aufführen, kann ich ihn gut verstehen, wenn er wirklich Angst um seine Sachen hat



es heist ja, so wie man in den wald rein schreit so kommt es zurück
aber... wie ich mit nem kumpel vor längerer zeit dort an der veste mal war... wir wollten gar nicht fahren dort, kamen zufällig vorbei und schauten uns das ganze nur zu fuss an, da kam sofort der anwohner rauf gestiefelt und machte uns sowas von dumm an das wir gar nicht wussten was los ist!
wenn der zu jeden so ist wie zu uns wundert es mich nicht das die locals da auch etwas gereizt sind




reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Und wenn ich dann einen bestimmten neuen "Northshore" hinter dem Spielplatz Achterplätzen sehe, dann frage ich mich, ob bei den Erbauern wirklich nennenswert Hirn im Kopf ist. Keine Anfahrt, aus 1,5m ins Flat, insgesamt ca. 4 - 5m Platz zwischen Absprung und ein paar Bäumen und natürlich schön mit Holzschrauben in Bäumen befestigt



den hab ich auch gesehn... wirklich hirnlos! da wundert es mich nicht das der förster, jäger usw. auf uns biker im allgemeinen schlecht zu sprechen sind


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. Dezember 2006)

MasterChris schrieb:


> wie?! erzähl...



letztlich hatte ein Zeitungsartikel in den Fürther Nachrichten über den Umweltfrevel an der Veste seinen Urspung bei einem oder mehreren Anwohnern. Der Rest der Geschichte sollte ja bekannt sein: allgemeines Entsetzen, Schilder aufhängen, trotzdem fahren und zum Schluß die "Sperrung" des Geländes durch eine ganze Menge gefällter Bäume und die Schaffung des Kavierleins als Ersatzgelände. Der Artikel steht imho noch auf der Kavierlein-Seite.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MasterChris (25. Dezember 2006)

hm?!
nicht schlecht was ein paar so anwohner bezwecken können...
wobei ja für die DH und freeridegemeinde das kavierlein nicht unbedingt ein ersatz ist


----------



## reo-fahrer (25. Dezember 2006)

MasterChris schrieb:


> wobei ja für die DH und freeridegemeinde das kavierlein nicht unbedingt ein ersatz ist



Das ist eine Erkenntnis, die wird der Mehrheit der Bevölkerung für immer versagt bleiben... 

MfG
Stefan


----------

